# Cash for Clunkers Wiper Motors?



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know why I didn't think about it until this morning, but I started to wonder where all those old cars are going, and what's being done with their spare parts...specifically the wiper motors.

Anyone able to tap into that resource?


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Warrant2000 said:


> I don't know why I didn't think about it until this morning, but I started to wonder where all those old cars are going, and what's being done with their spare parts...specifically the wiper motors.
> 
> Anyone able to tap into that resource?


According to the infinite wisdom put forth by our government, all vehicles are to be crushed into tiny little cubes. This means that the vehicles cannot be used for any spare parts whatsoever. So, in answer to your question, nothing will be done with their spare parts, because there are none.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, that pretty much sounds like government logic in action. *_sigh_* all those poor aborted FCG's....


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Yeah, that pretty much sounds like government logic in action. *_sigh_* all those poor aborted FCG's....


 Yeah, that, and all the junkyard owners are saying that this is just going to drive up the cost of used car parts, since those potential sources are now going to be melted into soup cans.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It would cost a fortune to implement and create another bureaucracy to manage a "pick a part" scenario and still ensure removal of of gas guzzling cars from the supply chain. The point of the the stimulus is to get cars with poor mileage off the road to reduce emissions and to stimulate new cars sales with the stipulation that the new cars need to get better mileage. That it may increase the price of replacement parts by creating scarcity means that is doing what it intended, to encourage people to buy new cars and to get gas guzzlers off the road even after the rebates have ended.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Still gonna cause problems. Whether it works or not remains to be seen. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Still gonna cause problems. Whether it works or not remains to be seen. Cross your fingers.


It's moving cars off the lots which have been graveyards for the last year, there is an average 8 mpg increase for the cars purchase so far, an estimated 750,000 cars sold (they estimate 250k for the first billion, so that X3). Since today is the last day of the stimulus since the funds have all been claimed, then it should be considered a success. It has done what it said it would do. However, if you make create fake goals or have uninformed expectations then it will be easy to call it a failure because it didn't scrub the air clean back to a pristine condition and because there isn't a chevy volt in every bodies driveway. And then there are idealouges who insist that the government cant do anything well, and for whom facts are just a matter of opinion.

Dang that was long for someone who got screwed on that stimulus, as my pt cruiser gets a ****ty 19mpg when new, and that's one mpg more than I need to qualify.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The problem with new cars and why I'll never buy one is vehicles in general are bad long term investments, they always depreciate no matter what - albeit some slower than others but they still do. And unless you're rich most people finance their new rides which in turn makes an even worse investment. By the time it's paid off, with the original sticker price plus interest, it's worth FAR less than what you actually paid for it no matter how well you keep it up.

But I digress, despite it all, it's a terrible waste of potential halloween prop parts. There needs to be a haunter in office and seated on one of these decision making panels. Instead of crushing the cars they could have stripped stuff like wiper, window, and antaena motors and started a whole market for haunters.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Well nothing much I can say about this whole deal, but what I can say is that my Honda scooter gets about 125 mpg......I may look like a complete dork while riding it, but it is an eco-friendly beast to me


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You kiddin, I heard scooters/mopeds are the new hotness! Well at least until it rains or snows and you have to trudge into the office.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a scooter this month BTW...and yes terrormaster, I am going to finance it! Then I am going to corpse it!!!!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> I'm looking to buy a scooter this month BTW...and yes terrormaster, I am going to finance it! Then I am going to corpse it!!!!


Ha!!! Sweet, if you do get one I couldn't imagine how wicked you could make a scooter look with all your skills, corpse it!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The rules on CARS indicate that almost any part other than the drivetrain and engine can be removed and resold. From the 136 page document on the subject: "During the six-month period prior to the required crushing or shredding of the trade-in vehicle, the disposal facility may sell any parts of the vehicle other than the engine block or drive train (unless the drive train is dismantled and sold in parts)."


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

problem solved!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Phil said:


> The rules on CARS indicate that almost any part other than the drivetrain and engine can be removed and resold. From the 136 page document on the subject: "During the six-month period prior to the required crushing or shredding of the trade-in vehicle, the disposal facility may sell any parts of the vehicle other than the engine block or drive train (unless the drive train is dismantled and sold in parts)."


I wonder if this was a last minute addition, since just about every article I read on the subject talked about junkyard owners saying what a waste of parts it was.

At any rate, I'm not happy about having to subsidize someone else's car purchase, especially after we threw all that money at Detroit.


----------

